# New jacket or pants for next season?



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

Right now I have pants that look like this (Bonfire Snowboarding) but they're a lighter colour and they have thin light beige pinstripes on them, and they're baggier. I also have a jacket like this (Bonfire Snowboarding) but it's baggier too.

So for next season I'm thinking I should either buy new pants or a jacket, what do you guys think?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Anything wrong with your old gear? If your old gear is worn out and is lacking waterproofing and you could only pick one item of clothing, I would prob get the pants since the snow will be far more on your pants then on your jacket.

Otherwise, It's just personal preference :dunno:


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

what a vague question... Shouldn't you be deciding if you want something?....:laugh:


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

well first off, what do you ride? All mountain, Park, powder? are you beginner, novice, or advanced?
These factors determine what gear you should get
personally i ride park, and i have 686 ACC pants, and a Volcom Bjorn jacket at the moment, which is a crazy combo.
But the saying goes in the snowboarding world, if your good, then you can wear whatever you want.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Nose Press said:


> But the saying goes in the snowboarding world, if your good, then you can wear whatever you want.


And if your bad, wearing flashy gettups just make you that much more noticable when you eat shit on the bunny hill:laugh:


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> And if your bad, wearing flashy gettups just make you that much more noticable when you eat shit on the bunny hill:laugh:


This is very true, plus you dont want to show up at the park looking flashy, if you cant do shit.


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> And if your bad, wearing flashy gettups just make you that much more noticable when you eat shit on the bunny hill:laugh:





Nose Press said:


> This is very true, plus you dont want to show up at the park looking flashy, if you cant do shit.



I have a friend who says this kind of thing and it keeps him from getting clothes he would like to wear. He doesn't get them so that people don't judge him for not being good enough to wear them. It's a totally idiotic point of view that if someone is wearing flashy clothes that they have to be really good or they're an idiot for wearing them. I've totally given up caring what other people think of my abilities and wear what I like, regardless of whether or not it makes me look flashy. If people have a tendency to watch me more closely because I wear flashy clothes, that's their problem. If they want to laugh because I'm eating shit once in a while, I really don't care about that either. I'm wearing what I want to wear and doing something that I love no matter how good at it I am.

I'm sure someone will tell me I'm wrong though...

On to the OP. Are we sure he's not just posting links in an effort to get us to visit the website and buy something? His question was very poorly thought out. I don't know about you guys but I've never needed the assistance of a message board to decide whether or not I need to buy something. Maybe help deciding what to buy, but never whether or not I need the item in question. Just a thought.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Eh, I've seen quite a few chinese spammer posts, and this doesn't seem like one of them. There's quite a few newer people who ask these lame questions they should be deciding for themselves.

I completely agree with your point as well, wear what you want because YOU like it. Not because you want to be a scenester. The problem is that the whole generation of crazy ugly bright spring-color gettups are essentially made so that they rider is thinking, "Wow, no one's gonna miss me coming down the hill, because I look like a 1980's fashion disaster!"

I think it's part of the, "Look at me, Look at me! My parent's didn't give me enough attention as a child so now I seek it from random people!"


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> Eh, I've seen quite a few chinese spammer posts, and this doesn't seem like one of them. There's quite a few newer people who ask these lame questions they should be deciding for themselves.
> 
> I completely agree with your point as well, wear what you want because YOU like it. Not because you want to be a scenester. The problem is that the whole generation of crazy ugly bright spring-color gettups are essentially made so that they rider is thinking, "Wow, no one's gonna miss me coming down the hill, because I look like a 1980's fashion disaster!"
> 
> I think it's part of the, "Look at me, Look at me! My parent's didn't give me enough attention as a child so now I seek it from random people!"


Newer? I joined two years before you...

And I can't remember making this topic :dunno: but as long as it's already made, if I was to get a new coat what colour do the people on here think would look good with the snowpants I have? I'm thinking black, but opinions?


----------

